# Vaccine website



## Konnie Hein (Jun 14, 2006)

Have you guys seen this website yet?
http://www.critteradvocacy.org/K9 Recommendations.htm

I hadn't seen it before, but it looks like there's a lot of good info there.


----------



## Lynn Cheffins (Jul 11, 2006)

good info there - thanks for posting that


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Thanks Konnie!


----------

